# Indian Grips



## onecatahula (Jun 14, 2022)

Indian Grips. Don’t know much about these. They are rather fat grips, but fit bicycle bars. Measure about 5-1/4” in length, and 10 bucks to ship.


----------



## sm2501 (Jun 14, 2022)

$100


----------



## onecatahula (Jun 15, 2022)

sm2501 said:


> $100



Deal Scott !


----------

